# Doa - F300.



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi all

This arrived today, at last...










...despite Parcelforce faking my signature and leaving it on my doorstep!!!

Superficially it looks fine, dial has aged a little, but it's a lovely metallic blue ranging from Peacock Blue through to Indigo, with an Indigo stripe across it. Pretty cool, I think.

As suspected however, all is not well inside. It's a non-runner, and popping the oscillator module off, it looks like water has got in at the top of the case and trickled around the outside of the movement module. Luckily, it doesn't appear to have penetrated far, but the top case-clamp is rusty, and there are some gunky spots on the top of the movement module.

I did guess that it would be DOA, so bought a working GP Solville et Titus f300 at the same time, to use as an organ donor.

Given the apparent water damage, and that it arrived with a dead battery still fitted, I think the Omega needs a good service as well.

Question is; can anyone recommend a watchmaker (ideally in the South of England) who can do the service and repair the oscillator module using my donor watch? And anyone have any idea how much this will cost?

The Omega oscillator is a rose-gold colour, and the Solville one is a silver colour, so I don't just want to swap the oscillator, I'd like to get the Omega one repaired and the movement module serviced.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

There is a guy......

Dont know if he does jobs on other peoples watches though...

Nearly Brighton......


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

He sometimes does. Depends how he's feeling on the day.









Did you realize I'm number 209 and you are number 207


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Oh yeah....









Does that make us a bit close?









Funny to see that back then only 2 people joined in 10 days....

Now its loads a day!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> He sometimes does. Depends how he's feeling on the day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jasonm said:


> Oh yeah....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It`s taken you two nearly four years to notice this

























> Funny to see that back then only 2 people joined in 10 days....
> 
> Now its loads a day!


*TWF* is getting very popular


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Keith Tilley also does repairs and hes in Wilts, UK - he is 888KT on ebay. Mention that you got to him from JonW from Deskdivers and he should be able to help.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> He sometimes does. Depends how he's feeling on the day.


How is he feeling today?

More stuff on the watch. Caseback number = 198020 Movement = 32928745, neither of which are on the Omega database.

Scratched into the case back looks like Y1358 and D0986, presumably these relate to previous services.

Out of curiosity, I also googled the model number of the cell that was in the watch. It's an Eveready 343. The Google hits indicate that that is one of the old Mercury cells, so God knows how it's been in the watch. Luckily, no sign of leakage.

Jon, I'll pursue your lead too. Thanks.



> TWF is getting very popular


 That's because it's neither stuffy nor intimidating for us noobs.

Thanks gents.

Andy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Who. Me? said:


> How is he feeling today?


Not bad, so I'm told. PM sent.


----------

